# Prominente Angler gesucht!



## Sixtus (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Welche Promis kennt Ihr, die auch der Leidenschaft Angeln fröhnen? Die Frage ist mir grad so in den Sinn gekommen........  . Muß die einfach mal stellen. Also, ich fange dann mal an. Wissen tue ich es von Fabian Wegmann, Radrennfahrer beim Team Gerolsteiner, ist sogar Vereinsmitglied, und von Dimo Wache, Torhüter beim FSV Mainz 05. Bin mal gespannt wer noch so auftaucht!

Gruß und Petri,
Chris


----------



## nikmark (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Klaus Augenthaler - Trainer von Bayer Leverkusen.

Nikmark


----------



## junior (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ich war mal mit Klaus Augenthaler beim angeln. Er geht aber nicht mehr so häufig..
Außerdem weiß ich es noch von Marek Heinz (Tschechischer Nationalspieler)


----------



## Killerwels (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Rein van Duijnhoven, Torwart beim VFL Bochum
Marek Heinz, Mittelfeldspieler bei Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## Pete (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

schau mal auf die seite von royal fishing club ... da findste ne janze latte solcher angelnder "strolche"


----------



## nikmark (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Markus Frenzke

Nikmark


----------



## taz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Dariusz (Tiger) Michalczewski geht angeblich zum Brandungsangeln.

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.hohenfelde-ostsee.de/fit.htm

.\\arkus


----------



## Forellenudo (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ich war mal mit dem ehemaligen Torhüter vom 1.FC.Köln,Bodo Illgner befreundet,bis er dann einen Profi Vertrag beim FC unterschrieben hat,von da an wollte er von den Leuten mit denen er befreundet war nichts mehr wissen :r


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Fortsetung ...

Horst Hrubesch
Eric Clapton
Peter Alexander
Heinz Hoenig

die Wepper Brüder ( Fritz und Elmar )

usw. usw. usw.  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Horst Hrubesch! Damals HSV meine ich?! Brandungsprofi, ebenso seine Tochter und der Mann dazu!!!! War mal im TV und in einigen Zeitschriften! Ein Buch von HORST übers Brandungs- und Bootsangeln darf ich mein Eigen nennen #6!!!!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

@silverpasi ( nachträglich noch alles Gute  :q )



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Horst Hrubesch! Damals HSV meine ich?!
> 
> Jepp!
> 
> ...


----------



## angeltreff (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Harry Wijnvoord ...






auch wenn der eventuell eher Vorurteile bestätigt.


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ob die alle auch einen Fischereischein machen mußten #c ???
Oder siegt da der Promibonus ?


----------



## lecker-Fisch (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

ICH!:q :q :q 

Kleiner Scherz!

Michael Stich geht auch angeln.


----------



## Laksos (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Berti Vogts, Celtichris, Buddha, Theactor, Hemmingway, ... . :m


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Daniel van Buyten (noch.....HSV)
Milan Fukal und Marek Heinz (angeln beide vielleicht bald mal mit mir....)


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> @silverpasi ( nachträglich noch alles Gute  :q )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

@ sylverpasi ( diesmal richtig geschrieben! )


Du büst een goeden  :q 

Vielen Dank,

Georg


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Mr. Bush ist Angler, Clinton und Chirac sind auch welche, Prince Charles ist leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer...


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> Prince Charles ist leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer...




Wenn ich ein Häuschen wie Balmoral direkt am Tweed hätte, wär ich auch leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer  :q 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> Prince Charles ist leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer...



Mit den Ohren wäre er auch bei den Seglern recht gut aufgehoben :q


----------



## Hecht12 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Moin,
Der Sänger von den Randfichten "Holzmichel" ist auch ein begeisterter Angler.


----------



## Forellenudo (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



> Mit den Ohren wäre er auch bei den Seglern recht gut aufgehoben


  :q  :q  :q


----------



## goeddoek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Ohren wäre er auch bei den Seglern recht gut aufgehoben :q




Ha ! Hau mich wech  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Das ist gut !


----------



## Beggersche (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Wenn auch B-Promis zählen: Sascha Hehn (Traumschiff, Schwarzwaldklinik) ist begeisterter Angler. In einer Angelszene im Schwarzwaldklinikrevival kürzlich sah man auch, dass der das nicht nur schauspielt. Er ist Vereinsmitglied und züchtet selbst Huchen (Donaulachs).

Mika Häkkinen soll auch angeln.

Vielleicht outet sich ja der ein oder andere Promi als Boardie?


----------



## doggie (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Hans Zach (ehemaliger und hoffentlich zukünftiger Eishockey-Nationaltrainer) ist begeisteter Fliegenfischer!


----------



## Soxl (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Hoi,



> Sascha Hehn (Traumschiff, Schwarzwaldklinik) ist begeisterter Angler. In einer Angelszene im Schwarzwaldklinikrevival kürzlich sah man auch, dass der das nicht nur schauspielt. Er ist Vereinsmitglied und züchtet selbst Huchen (Donaulachs).


Jau, ansonsten jagd er am Ebro kleine Welse  |bla: 

Miloslav Mecir, ein ehem. Top 10-Mann der ATP-Weltrangliste in den 80ern, legt auch gerne Flossenträger auf die Schuppen   

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Globetrotter (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Peter Alexander ist auch ein Angler.



Gruss

Globetrotter


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Wladimir Putin auch!


----------



## polli (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Beggersche schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auch B-Promis zählen: Sascha Hehn (Traumschiff, Schwarzwaldklinik) ist begeisterter Angler. In einer Angelszene im Schwarzwaldklinikrevival kürzlich sah man auch, dass der das nicht nur schauspielt. QUOTE]
> 
> Ha. Das Revival hab ich gesehn.
> So aus Sentimentalität :q  :q  :q
> ...


----------



## bienne0 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Paparatzi...pardon Monsignore Ratzinger neu Papst soundsoviel war zu seiner Erzbischofszeit auch ein laidenschaftlicher Donaufischer. Ich glaube aber das er nun nur mehr versucht seiner Aufgabe gerecht zu werden und sehr viele Seelen fischen will.


----------



## Chris78 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Jörn Schreiber (ein Profi Skateboarder)... naja, vielleicht nicht sooo prominent ...


----------



## Baddy89 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ioannis Amanatidis..Spieler der griechischen Nationalmannschaft und des 1. FC Kaiserslautern ist auch begeisterter Angler #6


----------



## Beggersche (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				bienne0 schrieb:
			
		

> Paparatzi...pardon Monsignore Ratzinger neu Papst soundsoviel war zu seiner Erzbischofszeit auch ein laidenschaftlicher Donaufischer.


Das kann man ja wohl auch von Petrus´ Bodenpersonal verlangen! Bleibt abzuwarten, wann Ratzi´s Angel in eBay für 80 Mio. versteigert wird...

Über Michael Jackson sagt man, er habe jahrelang schwarz geangelt, dann aber doch noch seinen Jugendfickereischein gemacht...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

@ Beggersche

lllooooooooool
*kriech gar keine Luft- so viel gröl!*

da wollen wir doch dem Staatsanwalt nicht vorgreifen.


Nicht vergessen Mr. Malcolm "zerfranste Alditüte" Douglas, das alte Krokodilleder


----------



## Thorsten Amelung (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

|wavey: Hans Zach ist ein Angler, nach der Eishockeysaison geht der immer in Bad Tölz und Umgebung viele angeln auch mit der Fliege ist er öfter unterwegs.Auch Horst Hrubesch ist Angler und hat glaube auch schon für Firmen getestet.Gruß Thorsten#6


----------



## JanS (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Der Klaus Augentaler den habsch ma beim angeln getroffen  habe gerade im Pachtgewässer geangelt da kam der mit seinen jungs vorbeigejoggt ... haben nen netten plauch gehalten dann sind se weiter.

werder hat übrigens verloren 

hmm miro klose vom svw  der steht auch imma anna weser ...

gruß
jan


----------



## Lechfischer (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Meine Wenigkeit:q :q :q :q :q !


----------



## Muldentaler77 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Tommy Lee Jones und Robert Redford

mfg

Rene


----------



## Fischnix (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ralf Richter

Er musste mal bei "Zimmer Frei" (WDR) fische in einem abgedunkelten Aquarium mit den Händen erkennen. Dabei hat er sich wirklich gut geschlagen.


----------



## The_Duke (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Beggersche schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auch B-Promis zählen: Sascha Hehn (Traumschiff, Schwarzwaldklinik) ist begeisterter Angler. In einer Angelszene im Schwarzwaldklinikrevival kürzlich sah man auch, dass der das nicht nur schauspielt. Er ist Vereinsmitglied und züchtet selbst Huchen (Donaulachs).
> 
> Mika Häkkinen soll auch angeln.
> 
> Vielleicht outet sich ja der ein oder andere Promi als Boardie?



Sascha Hehn hat während den Dreharbeiten der Schwarzwaldklinik des öfteren am Schluchsee gefischt...wo ich ihm einmal übern Weg gelaufen bin...zum Glück nur einmal!
Mir fallen jedenfalls auf Anhieb 100 Leute ein, mit denen ich lieber nen Angeltag verbringen würde  |gr:


----------



## The_Duke (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Den Kultfilm "Ein Goldfisch an der Leine" mit Rock Hudson als trotteliger Roger Willoughby kennt ja wohl fast jeder 
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, daß er damals echte Probleme hatte sich für den Film so dämlich anzustellen, da er selbst ein leidenschaftlicher Angler war.


----------



## Fischdödl (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Hans Süper vom Colonia Duett#6Kennen eh nur die Kölner:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Fischdödl schrieb:
			
		

> Hans Süper vom Colonia Duett#6Kennen eh nur die Kölner:q



Ich kenne das Duett auch!!!!! Süüüüüüüper!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Fischdödl (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Das gibt`s nur leider nicht mehr:c:c:c


----------



## Honeyball (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Olli Kahn angelt leider viel zu selten hinter sich den Ball aus dem Tor


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Kenne auch noch eine Dame aus Cologne, die jetzt als Assistentin vom General Manager des Hotels "Westin Leipzig" (mit Abstand die größte 5*****Hütte in Leipzig) tätig ist und auch gern in Norge angelt und das ab nächste Woche Freitag wiedermal. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  ! Die Dame ist sogar als Boardie registriert ! ("Stadtmaus") Jetzt ratet mal woher ich die kenne !!!!!! :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## dcpolo (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Miroslav Klose entspannt sich beim Angeln- Mickel Jackson beim nAgeln (welch Buchstabendreher...)


----------



## norge_klaus (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

@honeyball: Vorsicht, Bayern-Fans lesen mit !

 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 
Gruß aus L.E. norge_klaus


----------



## Jan77 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

@Norge Klaus

Also ich sehe keine!!!


----------



## Joka (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

.....................:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

H. Ford ist begeisteter Fliegenfischer!:g


----------



## Lachsy (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

wenn ich nicht irre , angelt Ente lippens auch . hat auf jedenfall damals mit winni und meinem Papa die prüfung hier in Essen gemacht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Olli Kahn angelt leider viel zu selten hinter sich den Ball aus dem Tor


Da hast du 100%ig Recht!!!!!!|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> @silverpasi ( nachträglich noch alles Gute  :q )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petipet (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nicht irre , angelt Ente lippens auch . hat auf jedenfall damals mit winni und meinem Papa die prüfung hier in Essen gemacht
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Ente angelt.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## winchester73 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Horst Hrubesch! Damals HSV meine ich?! Brandungsprofi, ebenso seine Tochter und der Mann dazu!!!! War mal im TV und in einigen Zeitschriften!



Ich hatte als Kind mal eine Fisch&Fang, in der war ein Bericht über die drei Angler Horst Hrubesch, Peter Nogly und Manfred Kaltz.


----------



## DerStipper (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Bob Nudd ist auch begeisterter Angelr er trainiert ziemlich oft und ist Mehrfacher WM Sieger:q :q


----------



## angler0507 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ein paar Jungs von den Toten Hosen sind auch Angler. Ich glaub sogar Campino…#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Jungs von den Toten Hosen sind auch Angler. Ich glaub sogar Campino…#c




Jupp stimmt, aber soweit ich weiß angeln alle Hosen....


----------



## sundfisher (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Viggo Mortensen alias Aragorn aus der Ringe Tilogie ist ein guter Fliegenfischer. Auf der Bonus CD der Extended Version vom 2. Teil sieht man einen Clip wo er in voller Aragorn Montur die Rute schwingt und Forellen an einem See in Neuseeland fängt ...... Der Mann ist nur zu beneiden .....


----------



## Tom B (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> goeddoek schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## norwegenkiller (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

UWE SEELER war auch ein leidenschaftlicher angler!!

gruß norgekiller


----------



## Baddy89 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

John Travolta geht sehr gerne auf Mountain Basses oder wie die in den USA heißen fischen.


----------



## Kölnbilly (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Prominente Angler gesucht!*

Ich |supergri |supergri |supergri  Sänger von Bad Reputation) http://www.myspace.com/pervybillybr 
kleiner Scherz, aber bisserl Werbung ist hoffentlich erlaubt........ am gwässer bin ich aber eher der gediegenere Typ :m  
Ansonsten weiß ich das der ein oder andere von den Toten hosen gerne angelt.


----------

